# ** 2014/2015 Ceramides Challenge **



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

*2014 CERAMIDES CHALLENGE*​
_New Year, New You...​_
Want improved moisture/protein balance? Manage porosity? Shinier hair? Stronger more manageable hair? Fortify you hair against heat/chemical services? 

TRY CERAMIDES!

Whether you are relaxed, texlaxed, permed, natural, use diect heat, indirect heat, low heat, no heat, color treated, highlighted, no color; Everyone can benefit from ceramides. 

What are ceramides?

Ceramides are fatty molecules that naturally occur in the hair fiber. They are the "glue' of the hair fiber that hold all of the layers together. 

How do ceramides benefit hair?

Ceramides form a seal on the cuticle layer, limiting the loss of protein molecules from the hair shaft; protecting the fiber against normal wear and tear from manipulation (washing & styling), UV rays, heat and chemical services; like dye, relaxers etc. This seal also helps to keep the cuticle flat and tightly packed; they fill in gaps in the cuticle, giving shine and keeping porosity low. Over time, hair loses ceramide molecules. From heat and chemical but also just from the hair istself aging. Older and/or damaged hair contains less ceramide than newer/healthier hair. So it makes sense to incorporate ceramides to maintain hair health.

*Note: Ceramides help limit the loss of protein and help strengthen the hair fiber. However they are not proteins, nor can they replace protein in your reggie. (Some people have found they need less protein though)

Where can I find ceramides?

There are plant oils and extracts that contain plant ceramides. They function much the same as those found in our own hair. Many hair products also contain natural and synthetic ceramides.

The Challenge will run in four parts:

*Part 1: January 1st –March 31st
Part 2: April 1st – June 30th
Part 3: July 1st – September 30th
Part 4: October 1st - December 31st
*

*Challenge Rules*:

1. To join this challenge, like this post and mention me in your first post.

2. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week; once per session if you are really looking to reap the benefits of ceramides (session = m/s, DC'ing, pre-pooing, etc).

3. Check in and let us know how its going for you. Share your ceramide-rich products with us as you use them. We can inspire those who aren't using ceramides to finally use that leave-in all the way in the back of their stash because of the ceramide benefit. 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?
b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? 

4. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Challengers List


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Challengers List 2


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

*Oils/extracts containing ceramides*:

*Eucalyptus extract*
*Hemp seed oil*
*Kukui Nut oil*
*Sunflower oil*
*Rice Bran oil*
*Walnut oil*
*Wheat Germ oil*

*Oils containing high amounts of linoleic acid; which suggests ceramide benefit*:

*Safflower oil *
*Grape seed oil *
*Poppyseed oil *
*Corn oil *
*Cottonseed oil *
*Soybean oil *
*Sesame oil *

*Synthetic Ceramides*
*2-Oleamido*
*1-3 Octadecanedio*

*PRODUCTS CONTAINING CERAMIDES*:

*African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil *
*Alterna Thickening Compound*
*Aphogee Pro-Vitamin*
*Aubrey Organics Products*
*Aveeno nourish and Shine leave-in treatment*
*Aveeno nourish and Shine style cream*
*BPT Wheat Germ Conditioner*
*Burts Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil*
*Curl Junkie Repair Me*
*Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Growth Elixir *
*Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Ends Insurance*
*Cream & Coco Eucalyptus Honey Treatment*
*Cream & Coco Moisturizer*
*Crece Pelo Leave-In *
*Creme of Nature (Green Bottle/Old Formula) *
*Curly Kinks Curlycue Renew*
*Curly Kinks Polished*
*Curly Kinks Satin Roots*
*Essential Nutrients Oil*
*Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Strength and Repair Masque*
*Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave In Moisture Treatment Leave In*
*Gleau Oil*
*Gro Aut-Mahabhringeraj*
*HTGE Featherweight (Hair Trigger Growth Elixir)*
*Hask Cerafix*
*HB Castor Oil Treatment/Grease*
*Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil*
*Honey Chile Hair Love*
*Ion Moisturizing Treatment *
*Jane Carter's Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner*
*Jason's Long & Strong Jojoba Shampoo*
*Joico K-Pak Reconstructor*
*Kan Kanechomn Ceramide Deep Conditioning Cream*
*Kerapro Intense Treatment*
*Kerapro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir*
*L'Oreal Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Restoring Conditioner*
*L'Oreal Elvive Nutri-Ceramide Deep Repair Concentrate*
*L'Oreal Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner*
*L'Oreal Serle Expert Liss Starter Ionene G + Ceramide Pre-Smoothing Treatment*
*Lustrasilk Cholesterol*
*Lustrasilk Shea Butter*
*Lustrasilk Mango*
*Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice Deep Conditioner*
*Marie Dean Whipped Avocado Murumuru Hair Butter*
*Marie Dean Honey & Soy Hair Buttercream*
*Marie Dean Vanilla Lemon Hair Mousse*
*Marie Dean Green Hemp Conditioner PROLESS*
*Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair*
*Matrix Biolage Fortifying conditioner *
*Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie*
*Miss Key 10 en 1 Conditioner*
*Mizani Therma Smooth*
*Motions Nourishing leave-in*
*Natural by Design (NBD) Sunflower Hair Mask*
*Naturelle Grow Sweet Honey Nectar Balm*
*Nexxus Aloe Rid*
*Nexxus Botanic Oil Shampoo *
*Nexxus Headdress *
*Nexxus Humectress*
*Nexxus Keraphix *
*Nexxus Therappe*
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Shampoo*
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Conditioner *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Leave-in Ultimate Strengthener *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Split End Reconstructor *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Cream Hairdress *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Featherlight Hairdress *
*ORS Hair Mayonaise (New Formula *WGO)*
*Phyto PhytoKeratine' Reparative Serum Leave In* 
*Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil *
*Proclaim Natural 7 Oil *
*Proclaim Natural Olive Oil *
*Redken Extreme Conditioner*
*Redken Extreme Rescue Force*
*Redken Extreme Anti-Snap *
*Redken 07*
*Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner*
*Satinique Products *
*Sedal Products *
*Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment *
*Shea Moisture Baby Rub Oil*
*Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask*
*Shea Moisture Extra Moisture Transitioning Milk*
*SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner*
*SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer Leave In*
*SheScentIt Honey Rinse Conditioner*
*SheScentIt Jojoba Hemp Shampoo*
*Shey Butter Oil *
*Siamese Twists-Essential Butter*
*Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla (Pearl Protein) Leave-In*
*Silicon Mix Conditioner *
*Silicon Mix Leave-in*
*Silk Dreams Shea What*
*Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner*
*Silk Elements Leave-In*
*Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment*
*Skala Ceramide 3 Conditioner*
*Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Protecting Foam*
*Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Fortifying Moisturizing Shampoo*
*Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner*
*Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier*
*TIGI Serious Conditioner*

*Will update as you post the products you are using!*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppyseed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% [17]
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%
Coconut oil 2% 

*When you really start doing your research on the benefits of ceramide oils, you may come across this list.  The percentages in the list suggest a high amount of Linoleic Acid; which can suggest ceramide benefit.*

*Keep in mind that no oil is a "ceramide" oil. Ceramides may be found (naturally) within these oils (if you broke down the oil, and compared its components). The percentages above represent the amount of ceramide content. Similar to if you broke down your hair strand. There are many elements that comprise its makeup; however, without ceramides, structural components would not cohesively work together within the shaft (proteins would not behave as proteins, so forth and so on). *

*Linoleic Acid has been found to boost the natural production of ceramides in the hair so oils high in LA are good to use to increase natural ceramide production. Ceramide rich oils are good to use to replace natural ceramides that are missing from the hair.*

*Ceramides are different from fatty acids (Linoleic Acid). The total amounts of these 2 compounds as well as their proportions to each other are all very important in healthy function of the hair/skin.*

*Linoleic acid, an essential fatty acid that must be provided in the diet, is especially important in the synthesis of ceramides. Essential fatty acids are found in the omega-3 and the omega-6 group, found in cold-water fish (salmon, herring, and mackerel) and in nuts, avocados, flax seed oil.* 

*"Ceramides are moisture-capturing lipids..." (www.elizabetharden.com)*

*"... [Ceramides] prevent dehydration..." (www.dermaviduals.com)*

*"...Once you stop using ceramide products, however, the benefits *
*diminish and your hair will again be vulnerable to damage..."* (http://www.amway2u.com/satinique/en_US/faq.jsp)

_Linoleic Acid comes from the Greek word Linon, meaning "flax"
Ceramide comes from the Greek word Cera, meaning "wax"_


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

*a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?*



*I lurve SFO, SaFO, GSO and Pumpkin Defrizzer (SSI)*
*I shampoo with Loreal Sulfate Free (Synthetic Ceramides)*
*I am an avid SheScentIt (SSI) User. Most of her products are full of ceramides.*
*A lot of products I use have natural/synthetic ceramides.*

*b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*



*Pre-poo (Oil Under Conditioner)*
*Poo (Loreal)*
*DC - So many products with Ceramides*
*Leave In - Especially my Coco Crème Leave In (SSI)*
*I'm not huge on sealing, but I do love a butter after I take down my rollersets or as I am wrapping my hair for the night.*
*c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? *



*Ceramides have truly contributed to my softness and shine. My hair has always been pretty manageable. But ceramides, I hope, will continue to be what I need to keep my hair blinging!*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82

My hair thrives off of cermide usage, so I'm definitely down. 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?

To many to name 

b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

Sealing, Prepoo, Leave In, Moisturize and ETC.

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? 

Shine, manageability, softness, smoothness, strength, you name it ceramides got it .


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 

I  recently joined the 2013 ceramide challenge and love it so far.. 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?  
Grape Seed Oil, Sesame, Hemp and Safflower.
JBCO Hair Food, Curls Whipped Cream and Paul Mitchell Color Protect Conditioner.

b.How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) I used it for Sealing, Leave In and Moisturizing.

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?  Shine and softness.. Strength with Sesame oil, my hair felt stronger. My hair absorbs ceramide oils very well. I never experienced anything like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Thanks for the tag! I am ready!

A) What ceramides/products am I using?
I am using anything with Hempseed oil/butter, sunflower oil, grape seed oil, soybean oil, or wheat germ oil.
My shampoo, rinse out, deep treatment, and sealer all contain these ingredients of some sort. As of now, I have been protective styling and refreshing with LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Spritz (it has wheat germ oil)

B) How did I use it? (See above)

C) Benefits-super soft moisturized hair. My hair loves anything with Hemp in it.

I will be continuing this through protective styling and beyond.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH I found Hemp seed milk at my local health food store.. I thought I might add that to my DT. I hope it mixes well like coconut milk. I also bought some hemp seed butter from Vitacost and you can mix a tbsp with water to make milk.. I was thinking of mixing it with AVJ and add that to my DT when I'm out of the milk. Have you ever tried the milk?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



MayaNatural said:


> NaturallyATLPCH I found Hemp seed milk at my local health food store.. I thought I might add that to my DT. I hope it mixes well like coconut milk. I also bought some hemp seed butter from Vitacost and you can mix a tbsp with water to make milk.. I was thinking of mixing it with AVJ and add that to my DT when I'm out of the milk. Have you ever tried the milk?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MayaNatural, I have never tried the milk. I have ordered some Hemp Seed butter and oil to mix with my shea mix that I will be using to seal. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Here are some specific products I will be incorporating in my regimen for 2014:

Derm Organics shampoo and conditioner (both contain sunflower, grape seed oils)
Texas Natural Supply Conditioning Cream (DC) (rice bran, safflower, and wheat germ oils)
HH Sticky Honey Hash Conditioner (hempseed butter)
Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter (Hempseed oil, rice bran oil, sesame oil)
Shea Butter Mix (hempseed oil, hempseed butter included)


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 26, 2013)

[DominicanBrazilian82, count me in!


*What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?* Just whole oils- grapeseed and safflower, among others. 


*How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*  Oil rinsing, my moisturizing spray, and as a part of the prepoo process. 


*What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?*  Moisture retention and shine!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 27, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> MayaNatural, I have never tried the milk. I have ordered some Hemp Seed butter and oil to mix with my shea mix that I will be using to seal. Let me know how it works out.



I sure will, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82 Definitely joining! I loved the shine and softness ceramides have given my hair in 2013 
I'll be back to list what products I'll be using.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82 You know I love ceramides. Love the shine they give my hair.


a. *What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?: *Grapeseed and Sunflower oil

b. *How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) *I usually use them to seal throughout the week and sometimes prepoo.

c. *What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?* I see increased shine, softness, and strength of my hair.

*4. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.* GSO...love this because it is light and gives incredible shine. Does not smell strong. I also like Sunflower oil to prepoo or seal with as it gives great shine and feels more substantial going onto my hair. It does have a nutty smell that will overpower most hair products.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

i don't know if I will join officially, but I will certainly check in as plan to baggy bun my ends with grapeseed oil throughout the majority of the winter.


----------



## sisters248 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82
*a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?*
Sunflower oil, Safflower oil, and Grapeseed oil.
I also use Loreal Sulfate free shampoo
This week I plan on trying out Advanced Haircare Total Repair Ceramide   

*b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
Sealing with motions moisturizing hair lotion and braiding.
DC- I always put ceramide oils in my DC. It is a must!
Shampoo with Loreal Sulfate free

*c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? *
    I can honestly say that my hair have never looked and felted this good since I have used products that contains ceramides and ceramide oils. My hair now has shine, softness and best of all manageability. Before I used ceramides, it was so hard for me to detangle or even pass a comb through my hair. Ceramides is a great contribute to my regi and I believe that it will aid me in achieving my ultimate hair lenghth goal which is bra-strap length.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82, count me in! 

*a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? *
My own oil mix containing: grapeseed, jojoba, hemp oils infused with sage and rosemary. The best! 
*b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc): *I seal with it, add it to my DC, hot oil with it every now and then.
*c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? * softer hair, stronger hair, more defined curls


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I'm in! 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?

Bobeam Rootz Herbal Hair Oil. It has Hempseed, grapeseed , and rice bran oil. 

b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

Going to oil my scalp twice a week 

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?

I'm hoping for a good protein/moisture balance and stronger strands. 

4. Share your reviews on products you have tried

I've tried her oil before. I really liked it. It's nice and light. Going to stock up during Black Friday.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82

Count me In! I want to treat my hair better in 2014! Much Better!
a. I just bought wheat germ oil, grapeseed, and have hempseed on hand to add to my conditioners.

b.I add it to my conditioners or to my strands prior to adding conditioner.
c. I expect softer hair and retained length from better care.
I have some nourish oil from SD I have not cracked open!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I'm in!

I usually use safflower oil and I have the Loreal Ceramide conditioner and Redken extreme (love both. 

Use them to deep condition, safflower to seal or as a prepoo. 

Just colored my hair so hoping to not lose the protein I repair my hair with AND maintain moisture better.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2013)

So In!!!!

Still using every ceramide in this house!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm definitely in DominicanBrazilian82

I just recently bought Loreal total repair ceramide DC so I will be using that and a plethora of other thangs! 

I use them mostly during the prepoo and DC phase but also to m/s. 

My hair is more manageable and stronger thanks to ceramides.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82,

 I'm in for 2014. Thanks for the tag. Will post info after the 1st once I'm out of this weave.


----------



## Tonto (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Put some hemp seed oil as a hot oil treatment in my hair. Gonna sleep with it and keep it as my only oil for hot oil treatments


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82 please add me to the 2014 challenge!!

Wash days- My pre wash scalp mix includes eucalyptus oil
Daily- scalp oil mix includes hempseed oil​


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82 This challenge has done my hair right for this year so I will definitely be in 2014. I will return later to update what I will be using.


----------



## auntybe (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in again.  Hair breakage had slowed and scalp is in better shape.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2013)

Im in again ill come back and list my ceramide products later on


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I want to pick up some GSO on Friday when I go grocery shopping so I can start adding it to my prepoo/seal regimen again.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with GSO today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 30, 2013)

Washed and conditioned with Dermorganics shampoo and conditioner, (rice bran, grapeseed, and sunflower oils), used HH Sticky Honey Hash Conditioner as a leave in (hempseed oil and butter)


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Washed and conditioned with Dermorganics shampoo and conditioner, (rice bran, grapeseed, and sunflower oils), used HH Sticky Honey Hash Conditioner as a leave in (hempseed oil and butter)



How was that as a leave in?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> How was that as a leave in?



It was really good, made my hair soft. It sucked as a rinse out and DC. Too bad I won't be repurchasing though. I ordered 2 of the 16 ounces so I am good for a while.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok so ill be getting my ceramides on using many different products and methods including
Bagging, Dcing sealing ect.
Products ill be using 
Redken Extreme anti snap leave in
Redken Extreme Strength builder plus
Redken Extreme condish
KeraPro D.C.
SSI Avocado condish
Aphogee products
Inphenom leave in treatment mist(my new love)
Aveeno leave in treatment
GSO
Hemp Seed oil
SD wheat germ butter condish and more!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Honestly i have never been big on the ceramides thing and i still am not but i'll willing to explore and try something new and see what the ceramides things does for my tresses and If i'll maintain it in my regimen. 

Gonna stack up on some oils and come back with more deets. So i'm in and ready to discover.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2013)

Used Loreal Damage erasing balm ceramide DC


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in using: GSO, Hemp, Sunflower, Safflower, and Walnut oils...


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

sealed with WHGO tonight

oiled scalp with mix of hempseed oil+castor+peppermint


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with Grapeseed oil


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2013)

Deep Conditioned with CJ Repair Me (Sunflower Oil)  
Leave In- SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (Wheat Germ) 
Oil Rinse- GSO mixed with HSO 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I got me some Wheatgerm Oil and Tea Tree Oil today and will be adding the following to my list before the year ends.

*
For The Ceramides Challenge*:
*Safflower oil
Hempseed oil
Grapeseed oil
Hemp oil
*

*Other Personal Uses:*
I'll also be adding 
*Jojoba oil 
Rosemary
Ylang Ylang
Castor Oil*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I'll be using My Honey Child's Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease (sunflower oil 1st ingredient) to seal and do my twists.

ETA: I used it today.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Moisturized and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 7, 2013)

Conditioning with CJ Repair me


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Getting grapeseed oil and Jojoba oils on my next purchase.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82

2. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week; once per session if you are really looking to reap the benefits of ceramides (session = m/s, DC'ing, pre-pooing, etc). *Will use grapeseed oil once a week as an oil rinse*

3. Check in and let us know how its going for you. Share your ceramide-rich products with us as you use them. We can inspire those who aren't using ceramides to finally use that leave-in all the way in the back of their stash because of the ceramide benefit.: *Lately I have been loving grapeseed oil*

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? *Grapeseed oil*
b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc):*leave in*
c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? *I have experienced softness and manageability.
*
4. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.: *Will share more reviews in the future.*


----------



## syncerelyhis (Dec 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Used Loreal Damage erasing balm ceramide DC



Babygrowth how do you like that?


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2013)

syncerelyhis said:


> Babygrowth how do you like that?



syncerelyhis I like it alot. My hair felt very strong and soft but I have to use it again to really get a feel for it. I didn't get much slip but my hair was already detangled. Don't know if I will repurchase it only because I prefer natural products but it was $1.74 on clearance so I figured why not!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

sealed with Wild Hair Growth oil last night
Also used my scalp oil that contains Hempseed and Eucalyptus oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used the last little bit of my LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Spritz for my braids (wheat germ oil).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey all you reformed PJ ladies!! 
Web site that sells custom mix-n-match hair butters and oils???  

I haven't joined the challenge but am a frequent lurker. Wanted to come out of hiding to ask this question.   

Came across this site a few months ago and now trying to find it. Anyone seen this??  You can choose from all diff kinds and order them custom mixed with your own choice of oil and butter

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I'm in...I'll be back to post my list


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with a mixture of grapeseed and argon oil.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82
My hair seemed to really like my haphazard use of ceramides, so I figured I would step my game up for 2014. 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? As I'm attempting a NoBuy for 2014, I will be adding ceramide oils to all of my products prior to applying them to my hair. My primary ceramide oils are GSO, SaFO, and WGO. When I run out of either, I really want to try HSO and SFO  

b. How did you use it? I use ceramides for: Sealing, Prepoo, Cowash, Leave In, Moisturizer and Ayurvedic Treatments (I'm really loving GSO mixed in my henna) 

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? I *think* my hair has gotten shinier (like an internal shine that additional products only enhance), more manageable, smoother, and stronger. Yay!   


I read about eucalyptus oil increasing natural ceramide production when applied to the scalp so I've added it to my homemade scalp balm and intend to update you guys on my little experiment.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 14, 2013)

Oil Rinsed with GSO mixed with HSO.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been using SSI eve avocado oil and my Beautiful textures moisture butter.  Both have ceramides.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2013)

Im in this thang!
I will be using GSO and WGO, whenever I re up on the WGO.

Im DCing right now, added GSO into the mix.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82

I am defiantly in ceramides is my hair boo thang they leave my hair silky glowing and very strong!

What cermides do you use: safflower, rice bran, and sunflower to name a few

Who do you use it: DC, sealant, oil rinses, and I add them do co wash conditioners for added kick!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using SD Wheat Germ Butter as a moisturizer. (Wheat Germ Oil)


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Dominicnbrazilian82, I would like to join this challenge.

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? *GSO, Wheat Germ Oil, Salerm DC*

b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) - *pre-poo, DC's and sealing*

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? *softness and manageability*


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Prepooed with rice bran and ghee infused with fenugreek for an hour


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using my KV Fenugreek oil, which has grapeseed. Also used some SSI Buriti Hair Milk - more grapeseed.


----------



## schely10 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Hi DominicanBrazilian82,
I am in!!
I use grape seed oil & hemp oil. During the summer, I used grape seed oil to seal. I recently switched to hemp oil for the winter because it is a thicker oil. I use it daily during my m&s sessions.
I have noticed stronger hair with the use of ceramides.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm in....I use 
grapeseed oil for sealing
Rice bran oil for deep treatment and sealing
Hempseed oil for deep treatment
Wheat germ oil for deep treatment

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

My new butter Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pumpkin Pie Butter has wheat germ oil. I will be using this and Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease. I'm about to use the Hair Grease to install some medium sized twists.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Moisturized and sealed my hair with grape seed oil.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Deep conditioned yesterday with cholesterol and L'Oreal ceramide balm. I added some grape seed oil and almond oil. I blow dried my hair and moisturized and seal.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 29, 2013)

I've started to oil my scalp with my Bobeam oil a few times a week. 

I also used CR Almond Jai and Deep Algae DC yesterday which has hemp seed and rice bran oil in them


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2013)

Washed with Loreal Total Repair yesterday.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with safflower oil...guys another great place to pick up big bottles of inexpensive organic oils is big lots and they put an expiration date on the bottles too...


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm steaming with SSI Fortifying Masque.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 29, 2013)

Prepoo'd with an oil mix including grape seed oil and wheat germ oil. This is the first time I can remember prepooing on dry hair.  not sure how I was doing it before or if I just slacked off since I already DC and oil rinse, but my results were FANTASTIC! What have I been missing??? I applied my prepoo mix until my hair was saturated, then a baggy, and sat under my hooded dryer for 35 minutes. My hair was very happy. Felt like new hair. I definitely need to include this step in my routine again!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2013)

Used SSI defrizzer, SSI avocado, and Loreal Damage repair ceramide DC


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been adding KV Fenugreek Oil (with grapeseed) to my DCs every week. I'm also sealing with my KV oils, all of which contain grapeseed.


----------



## back2relaxed (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82 I'd love to join! 
 1. To join this challenge, like this post and mention me in your first post.

2. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week; once per session if you are really looking to reap the benefits of ceramides (session = m/s, DC'ing, pre-pooing, etc).

3. Check in and let us know how its going for you. Share your ceramide-rich products with us as you use them. We can inspire those who aren't using ceramides to finally use that leave-in all the way in the back of their stash because of the ceramide benefit. 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?

I'll be using oils such as grapeseed and jojoba, I'll also be using Silicon Mix conditioner treatment, Lacio Lacio Leave In, and Protein de Perla, which all contain ceramides.
b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

The oils are used for prepoos, HOTS, and sealing.  The conditioners are used for DCs and the leave in I use when doing rollersets/rodsets.

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? 

Ceramides make my hair very soft, and during my stretches which in 2013 will be 12-16 weeks each, it really helps me tame my new growth.

4. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.[/QUOTE]

I started using ceramides when I started my journey from natural to relaxed, and since I've gotten away from them.  Now that I'm focused on both health of my hair and retention, I need the softness, shine, and manageability that ceramide products offer.  I used to use Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm, religiously, and it is awesome.  I also used the Silicon Mix and Lacio Lacio to great results.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 30, 2013)

Using HSO and GSO under my DT.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## spellinto (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82
*
a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?*

Africa's Best Herbal Oil.  It is a blend that contains the following ceramide oils: Soy Bean Oil, Walnut Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, and Safflower Oil.

I also used Lacio Lacio for a long time but I'm taking a break from it now and returning to my staple leave in.

*b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

I use it to seal and prepoo.

*c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?*

I've just started using it but I'm already noticing all three traits.  My hair looks dark and shiny whenever I use this blend.  It is also really soft and tangle free   What I've also noticed is that my hair feels thicker, especially when I use it to prepoo.  The blend contains castor oil so I'd be happy if it actually does thicken my strands!  I'm really using it in hopes of sealing moisture and preventing split ends though.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used grapseed oil mixed with avocado oil on scalp and length. Hair feels silky I will stick to this.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 2, 2014)

Oiled my scalp quickly this morning with Bobeam oil. 

I should've ordered a couple more bottles. It only comes as 2 oz.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 2, 2014)

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? GSO, and Hemp seed oil

b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) DC's and sealing

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?- softness

I see a difference in my hair for sure and I can grapeseed oil in tge grocery store.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Clarified my hair with Giovanni Triple Treat Tea Tree shampoo 
(Eucalyptus oil, safflower oil)
DCed with SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor (too many ceramides to name lol, mainly wheat germ oil)
Followed up with the SheScentIt Avocado Condish (grape seed oil)

When I rinse this out, I will be using Darcy's Leave In (sunflower and sesame oil) and sealing with a buttercream (not sure which one yet).


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 2, 2014)

Used Hemp seed oil in deep treatment
Will use Grapeseed and rice bran for sealing after dc

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 2, 2014)

M&S with Hempseed Oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Did a HOT with grapeseed oil. Feels nice!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2014)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 2014 CERAMIDES CHALLENGE  New Year, New You...  Want improved moisture/protein balance? Manage porosity? Shinier hair? Stronger more manageable hair? Fortify you hair against heat/chemical services?   TRY CERAMIDES!  Whether you are relaxed, texlaxed, permed, natural, use diect heat, indirect heat, low heat, no heat, color treated, highlighted, no color; Everyone can benefit from ceramides.   What are ceramides?  Ceramides are fatty molecules that naturally occur in the hair fiber. They are the "glue' of the hair fiber that hold all of the layers together.  How do ceramides benefit hair?  Ceramides form a seal on the cuticle layer, limiting the loss of protein molecules from the hair shaft; protecting the fiber against normal wear and tear from manipulation (washing & styling), UV rays, heat and chemical services; like dye, relaxers etc. This seal also helps to keep the cuticle flat and tightly packed; they fill in gaps in the cuticle, giving shine and keeping porosity low. Over time, hair loses ceramide molecules. From heat and chemical but also just from the hair istself aging. Older and/or damaged hair contains less ceramide than newer/healthier hair. So it makes sense to incorporate ceramides to maintain hair health.  *Note: Ceramides help limit the loss of protein and help strengthen the hair fiber. However they are not proteins, nor can they replace protein in your reggie. (Some people have found they need less protein though)  Where can I find ceramides?  There are plant oils and extracts that contain plant ceramides. They function much the same as those found in our own hair. Many hair products also contain natural and synthetic ceramides.  The Challenge will run in four parts:  Part 1: January 1st –March 31st Part 2: April 1st – June 30th Part 3: July 1st – September 30th Part 4: October 1st - December 31st   Challenge Rules:  1. To join this challenge, like this post and mention me in your first post.  2. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week; once per session if you are really looking to reap the benefits of ceramides (session = m/s, DC'ing, pre-pooing, etc).  3. Check in and let us know how its going for you. Share your ceramide-rich products with us as you use them. We can inspire those who aren't using ceramides to finally use that leave-in all the way in the back of their stash because of the ceramide benefit.  a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability?  4. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.



DominicanBrazilian82 count me in.

Having been on a healthy hair journey for three years now, I am finally maturing in my hair care regimen.  The first few years were about growth aides, products, and vitamins, and less about healthy hair care practices.  Although I incorporated WGO in the past, I plan to incorporate ceramides at each was.

a. WGO or Sunflower oil
b. leave in
c. Increased moisture retention 
4. I love WGO!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been doing so poorly in this! I'm gonna do better with adding the ceramides. I don't use them enough to really see the effect it can have on my hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Going to seal with good ole' Grapeseed oil tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2014)

I used grapeseed oil for LOC treatment tonight.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I'm not ready to join the challenge yet, but I picked up some grapeseed oil today to see if i notice any benefits. If it goes well (or at least doesn't go badly!) I may come back and join. good luck to all the challengers!


----------



## veesweets (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

My ceramide steps yesterday were:
Prepoo'd with an oil mix that included hemp seed oil 
Detangled with SSI avocado (GSO) 
Sealed with oyin sugar berries (hemp and soybean oil)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

This washday I did the following:

Cleansed with SSI blueberry co-wash ( contains rice bran oil)
Us Kyra's hemp conditioner as a RO ( contains hemp seed oil )
Oil rinsed with my ceramide mix ( contains sunflower, safflower, rice bran & WGO )
Steamed with MD's seaweed & rice DC ( contains rice bran & WGO )


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with grape seed oil yesterday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using Annabelle's Perfect Blend Pumpkin Hair/Body Butta to seal, which has wheat germ and sunflower oils. I've also used Silk Dream's Wheat Germ Butter to moisturize.


----------



## Americka (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DominicanBrazilian82 


a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? Safflower, Grapeseed and Sunflower oils, Kanechom Cermidas DC

b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Oils - prepoo, sealing
Kanechom - prepoo, DC

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? Softness, manageability

*Testing* - Softee Thickening Oil  (ingredients are Soybean Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Shea Butter Extract, Rosemary Extract, Lecithin, Sulfur, Olive Oil, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Corn Oil, Safflower Oil, Hops Extract, Balm Mint Extract, Chamomille Extract, Yarrow Extract, Nettle Extract, Horsetail Extract, Neutral Henna Extract, Fragrance, Yellow 1)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Made a spray mixture with Giovanni Direct leave-in and GSO. I spray this mixture into sections of my hair as I roller set.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 5, 2014)

M&S with a oil mix that has Soybean and Hemp Seed Oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Did an overnight with KV Fenugreek with grapeseed oil base.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Wash day today:
Pre-poo with KV oils

Protein treatment with Affirm 5 in 1 

Leave-ins: Redken Anti-snap, CD Monoi oil, Mizani Thermasmooth Smooth Guard 

Stylers: Mizani Thermasmooth Shine Extend Anti-humidity spray


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 6, 2014)

I used GSO to aid in a light flat iron almost two weeks ago and haven't washed my hair since. I know I need to soon. I usually do every 7 days. But it's just so SHINY and bouncy and light and smooth and... whew wonderful! Normally, I'm leery of heat, but.. I think my hair likes it? Or likes it with GSO. Then again, I only did 1 pass with 300 degrees, so maybe... the heat somehow locked in the GSO goodness or something? I'm not sure but it doesn't feel THIS good with GSO used in any of the other ways I use it.
I may have to try this out more often...


----------



## veesweets (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DC'ed with bask vanilla whiskey and oil rinsed with mix of EVOO/hemp seed


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 7, 2014)

Prepooed with SM Purification Masque this past weekend (grapeseed oil) 

Oiled scalp with Bobeam oil tonight


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 8, 2014)

Last night I DC with GSO under DC. I also used Texture Me Naturals Amla and Avocado LI and sealed with TMN Macadamia styling butter and hemp seed oil mixed with GSO. I think both of TMN products have ceramide oils in them.. I'll check when I get home from work.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Washed my hair today. Moisturized and sealed with grape seed oil.


----------



## reeseycup (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Hi DominicanBrazilian82. I would like to get in on this challenge once again. I recently BC on 10/27/13 and would like to get my strong and long hair on... I installed some yarn braids on 1/4/14 (pics in my profile) and will keep them until early May 2014. I am a DIY girl so touch-ups will happen when needed. My braids spray contains Wheatgerm oil and I use it daily. I also have some of my sulfur/ppo/other stuff mix in my braidspray bottle as well. I am waiting til the end of Jan for my first wash. Thank You Chica!!!


----------



## reeseycup (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Just purchased loreal everstrong sulfate free fortify system overnight hair repair bio-ceramide complex from the Lot store. I paid $1.49/3.4 fl oz. I bought three of them. They will be my DEF "go to" when I come out of my braids and release the afro for the Spring/Summer 2014... I also purchased smooth and shine nourishing deep recovery conditionet eith olive and tea tree (looks like mud) as a post treatment upon my braid removal. That cost me $1.99/13.5 oz jar...TBContinued...


----------



## spellinto (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Ceramides SAVED MY HAIR today!  I got the great idea to drench my hair in this spray leave in and bantu knot it in 4 sections so that the leave in would have time to penetrate and loosen my tangles...that totally backfired because the texture from the bantu knots created _more_ tangles, and my hair got sticky and wet from all the product!  I didn't want to wash & manipulate my hair again, so I massaged Africa's Best Herbal Oil (my ceramide oil blend of choice) on top and it completely melted my tangles!  It _did_ take awhile to get all the shed hairs out, but the oil made it so much easier, and my hair felt smooth and back to normal afterwards.  The shine is out of this world too!  If it weren't for ceramides, this could have resulted in an unfortunate setback...phew


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used SD Wheat Germ Butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used KV Green Tea Nettle Oil - with grapeseed


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 11, 2014)

Sealed my ends with safflower oil


----------



## reeseycup (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Daily braid spray mixture that contains eucalyptus and wheatgerm oil.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed w/Africa's Best Herbal Oil to airdry


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in. I used SSI Fortifying Mask, KV amla oil, Redken Anti-snap, and Mizani Thermasmooth Smooth Guard.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Checking in: I have been using GSO and Amla oil mixed in with my Dc's.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Did an overnight conditioning with AOGPB; sealed my damp hair with a hemp seed butter.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Added GSO to my DC mix. Sealed with SD mocha bling butter (GSO and rice bran) 

Earlier in the week I moisturized with SD wheat germ butter and sealed with the mocha bling butter


----------



## JazziLady! (Jan 18, 2014)

Is Hemp oil the same as hempseed oil?  I purchased hemp oil from whole foods in the refrigerated section.  Wondering if I got the right thing.


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I have been out of the loop lately but still using ceramides. My hair has been in twists and plaits on and off for the past few months. I have a spray bottle with care free curl gold activator and the instant moisturizer spray. I use that daily. I have another applicator bottle with my random oils in it ( rosemary, coconut, olive, castor, wheat germ, almond, etc). I use that almost daily. I try to moisturize my hair 2X a day. Currently my hair is in cornrows under a wig. I plan to wear wigs for the next year combined with using ceramides for maximum growth.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Been using ST Wheat Germ Butter and Annabelle's Hair Butter which has wheat germ oil.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2014)

Acquired another ceramide product Affirm 5n1 reconstructor it contains ceramide-3


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in. Doing a hot oil with my oil mix of grapeseed, hemp, jojoba, rosemary and methi.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Did HOT with Vatika oil; I'll leave it in overnight and shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Still using my grape seed and safflower oil mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



JazziLady! said:


> Is Hemp oil the same as hempseed oil?  I purchased hemp oil from whole foods in the refrigerated section.  Wondering if I got the right thing.



JazziLady! Yes, they are the same oils. You have the right thing.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jan 18, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> JazziLady! Yes, they are the same oils. You have the right thing.



Thank you!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Oil scalp with Bobeam Root oil today.I normally use it a 2-3 times a week I'm trying not to use as my products on my hair since it'll be straight for another week


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

I used Redken Extreme strength builder plus, Redken anti-snap leave in, and Mizani Thermasmooth smooth guard.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 19, 2014)

Used TMN Cupuacu buttercream to moisturize hair, has jojoba and grapeseed oils in it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used Annabelle's Hair Cream to moisturize my twists, has Wheat Germ and Hempseed Oils in it.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Seal with grape seed oil yesterday and braided my hair.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Not much of an update this time around.  Sealed with Africa's Best Herbal Oil.  Also used a blend of castor oil with soybean oil and grapeseed oil.  I'm using it more for the purpose of thickening than for the ceramide benefits.  I also found out that my favorite DC, Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment, was listed as a ceramide DC in last year's ceramide challenge.  Deep conditioned with this last night.  I use this once a week.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 19, 2014)

New scalp oil mix: grapeseed, jojoba, hemp seed, broccoli, peppermint, tea tree, and clary sage.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Did an overnight with KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek with grapeseed

Been sealing with KV Fenugreek with grapeseed


----------



## veesweets (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with oyin sugar berries (hemp)


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 21, 2014)

DB Eucalyptus Mint Butter on my scalp, contains: Sesame seed oil, Grapeseed oil, Soybean oil

DB Peppermint oil- Sesame seed oil and Soybean oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ummmmm when did Nexxus remove the ceramides from their condish??? Who mad? Me


----------



## DoDo (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed today with hemp oil

Sealed yesterday with grape seed oil


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I am DCing over night! I used L'Oreal ceramide balm and mixed it with Queen Helene cholesterol and grape seed oil. Tomorrow morning I will moisturized and seal my hair and then snap wrap and go my hair!


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 26, 2014)

Added Hempseed and grapeseed oil to my deep treatment yesterday.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Still using Annabelle's butters as sealants which have WGO in them.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DC'ed with bask vanilla whiskey, used SD wheat germ butter as my rinse out/detangler, sealed with naturally amari hemp butter, double sealed my ends with SD mocha bling butter.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 28, 2014)

Still using the Bobeam oil. 

And I sealed with grapeseed this morning after moisturizing


----------



## veesweets (Jan 28, 2014)

Double sealed my ends again. NA hemp butter, SD mocha bling


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I have been wearing big cornrows for about 2 weeks. When I was putting them in my hair was wet and I put on Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisturizer conditioner and sealed with a mix of rosemary, jojoba, castor, and coconut oils. Daily I have been spraying the part that hangs down with Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Thickening Moisture Mist and putting on either the Giovanni conditioner or Treseme Moisture Rich conditioner and sealing with the same oil mix I used to braid it up or the one with wheatgerm, jojoba, grapeseed and rosemary oils.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2014)

Using Oyin BSP. I forgot it has soybean oil, and hemp oil in it


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 29, 2014)

Sealed with HSO and Sesame oil.


----------



## reeseycup (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Smoothing Loreal Everstrong Sulfate Free overnight hair repair  treatment Bio-Ceramide Complex (@ my local lot store for $1.99/ 3.4 oz bottle...WINNING) few times a week along the base of my braids (my hair LOVE IT!) I have been in a set of DIY yarn braids since 1/4/14 (exactly four weeks ago)... Using my DIY braid spray each day and ACV wash and DC the lenght of my braids (3 inches from base of braid) prior to wash day... I have redone my nape (four braids) and my temple braid at each side (my braids are large by braiding standard) when I was two weeks post. I will redo my whole perimeter at the end of Feb/early March... In late may I will remove all braids one by one and replace them with Marley twists... I prefer to wear my Marley twists in Ninja Buns but it is TOO cold for that nonsense right now... I do NOT manipulate my yarn braids into fancy intricate styles as I want to ALWAYS maintain my edges and such... My hair has gone from almost 6 inches (BC 10/27/14) to 8 inches (2/1/14)... Not much for some but I'LL TAKE IT!!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 1, 2014)

Moisturized with Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab milk. Contains: Grape seed oil and Wheat Germ oil


----------



## spellinto (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Prepooing with Hot 6 Oil.  Massaged JBCO into my scalp and hairline as well.  Will detangle and seal with Hot 6 Oil after the air drying process.


----------



## sisters248 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Deep Conditioned my hair today with L'Oreal ceramide balm and Queen Helene Cholesterol for 30 minutes. My hair just finished air drying so I plan on moisturizing and sealing my hair and then I will braid my hair.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 4, 2014)

Been using either SD wheat germ conditioner or blensblend 3n1 conditioner (GSO) as my conditioner. Still sealing with SD mocha bling butter

ETA: and naturally amari hemp seed butter


----------



## spellinto (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Product update: currently swapping L'Oreal Total 5 Damage Erasing Balm (which contains ceramides) for my previous DC.


----------



## sisters248 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed with safflower oil yesterday and bantu knotted my hair. Today I plan on deep conditioning my hair with L'Oreal ceramide balm.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 9, 2014)

Used Kizuri Cocoa vanilla DC and it has WG oil and something else in it. My Giovanni 2chic leave in I use  every week and it has sunflower oil, my serum I've been using the last two weeks has soybean oil. Today as I'm braiding I will use Oyin BSP.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Cleansed with SD go moist(wheat germ), DC'ed with CJ repair me (sunflower). Sealed my hair with SD mocha bling butter.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I recently received the Mizani thermasmooth system and that has ceramides, i'm excited to try it out


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 9, 2014)

Dc'd with Sd razzberry coconut(rice bran oil)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealing with KV Argan Jojoba Marshmallow oil - rice bran and grapeseed


----------



## veesweets (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Added GSO to my henna, DC'ed with SD razzberry coconut, sealed/styled with naturally amari hemp butter


----------



## spellinto (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Update: No longer using L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm.  Going back to Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment . (Comparison review of both here.)


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using Annabelle's Hair Cream & Butters (which have wheat germ).


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 15, 2014)

Added gso to today's deep treatment

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



Froreal3 said:


> I've been using Annabelle's Hair Cream & Butters (which have wheat germ).



I had to email her about those butter creams. Wheat germ was lists but not in the ingredients when you scroll down. She said that was an error and wheat germ oil is not in the hair creams. They do have Hempseed which is a ceramide also.

Which is weird because one of the creams I have from her has it listed.

This should probably go in the Venders thread, shouldn't it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Picked up Motions leave in to moisturize my twists. It has wheat germ oil and wheat amino acids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I had to email her about those butter creams. Wheat germ was lists but not in the ingredients when you scroll down. She said that was an error and wheat germ oil is not in the hair creams. They do have Hempseed which is a ceramide also.
> 
> Which is weird because one of the creams I have from her has it listed.
> 
> This should probably go in the Venders thread, shouldn't it?



Hmmm, I know on my jar it lists wheat germ...maybe it is the butter rather than the cream. I've been using both. It's probably the butter, but I will double check.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



Froreal3 said:


> Hmmm, I know on my jar it lists wheat germ...maybe it is the butter rather than the cream. I've been using both. It's probably the butter, but I will double check.



On one of my jars it's lists wheat germ, but on the other one it doesn't.

I know the butters have it.

Just a note when ordering in the future.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 19, 2014)

Just bought some hemp seed oil and used it last night on my hair,face, and nails and internally took a capful and my hair and skin felt so moisturized this morning


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I added a little hemp/rice bran/grapeseed/jbco mix to my DC the other day.
I'm still using my KV blends, with grapeseed and rice bran in there.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Thursday I prepood with GSO and conditioned with blensblend 3in1 (GSO). Yesterday I DC'd with bask vanilla whiskey, used SD wheat germ conditioner to detangle,  sealed my ends with naturally amari hemp butter.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Stopped using SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment.  Swapping with NTM Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Mask for awhile.  I don't think this DC has any ceramides in it though.  I've also been slacking on the Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO (mixed with oils containing ceramides).  The only ceramide-laden product I'm using at the moment is my Africa's Best Herbal Oil.  That has been consistent.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Oil rinsed with grape seed oil on Wednesday. Will seal with either grape seed or hemp oil today.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 2, 2014)

Added rice bran oil to today's deep conditioner treatment

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Added a little Nourish Oil to my DC

Using KV Fenugreek Bhringraj oil for sealing.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

its been a while still using ceramides throughout my reggie with my aubrey condtioners, komaza & claudies products and my homemade oil mix.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

Decided to mix my Jasons vitamin e oil in my jbco oil mix. It has sunflower, safflower, rice bran, and wheat germ oils in it. Will be using this 3x a week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 9, 2014)

Used SSI Marula Hemp Hair Butter (hempseed oil).


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 9, 2014)

I M&S with BB Baby Nourishing oil and SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Creme on a regular basis


----------



## krissyc39 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Holding my spot until April 1st! Great thread


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 11, 2014)

Used SSI Okra and SSI avocado to DC two days ago. And mixed hempseed oil into my tea mix. My hair under this sew in is sooo soft I can't stop reaching in btwn the tracks to feel my rows!


----------



## DoDo (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave In (contains ceramides)

Will be using hempseed or sunflower oil tomorrow


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Restyled my hair with Beautiful Textures DC as a moisturizer (soybean oil).


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Haven't checked in in a while, but I've been using everything from Annabelle's Perfect Blends butters (WGO) to Silk Dreams nourish (Safflower), to Keravada oil (GSO).


----------



## veesweets (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

This week I sealed with either naturally amari hemp butter, SD mocha bling butter, or GSO. Yesterday used blensblend 3in1 conditioner for a henna gloss.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 15, 2014)

LCO'd last night with SD WGBC, CDLS, and Nourish oil, which equals a ceramides cocktail, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I think I am in this challenge and I have not checked in a long time but I am still using ceramides. I use either TPS Ceramoist or Linomoist or WGO or GSO.

I am made this ceramide mix with Jojoba butter, GSO, WGO, Safflower oil, Sunflower oil, and Vitamin E. I got the recipe from Jen's blog, Just Grow Already. It is very moisturizing. I use a couple times a week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Prepooed overnight and detangled with Silk Dreams Nourish oil (has safflower).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Styling my hair with SSI's Marula Hemp Buttercream


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using Nourish Oil or KeraVada oils which have grapeseed and rice bran.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 24, 2014)

Sd wheat germ butter conditioner - leave in conditioner
Sd razzberry coconut affair (rice bran oil) - dc
Grapeseed oil added to dc

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

used my giovanni shapoo, aubreys gbp, db leave-in, afroveda gel all have ceramides


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 24, 2014)

Used my tea mix and oil mix. Lots of ceramides.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Still using Silk Dreams Nourish to prepoo and seal during the week.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

*These are the products I have on hand that contain ceramides:*
Aveeno nourish and Shine leave-in treatment
Curl Junkie Repair Me
L'Oreal Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Restoring Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
Redken Extreme Anti-Snap 

*These are the oils that I have that contain ceramides/or ceramide benefit:*
Sunflower oil
Grapeseed oil
Soybean oil
Hempseed oil
Eucalyptus oil
Safflower oil (?)

I just wanted to organize what I have that I can use here.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Using a blend that includes grapeseed, rice bran, and wheat germ


----------



## spellinto (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Don't think I've updated in this thread in awhile.  Not much has changed so far, still sealing with Africa's Best Herbal Oil (blend of ceramide oils).  I think that's the only source of ceramides in my regimen right now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee creme as leave in sealed with Nourish oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used APB Hair Cream as a moisturizer for my marley twist installation and have been using it to moisturize my hair the past two weeks (hempseed oil)


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter as a leave in, sealed with Silk Dreams nourish, Silk Dreams Mocha Bling butter on my ends. Everything is chock full of ceramides.


----------



## destinyseeker (Mar 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Used Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter as a leave in, sealed with Silk Dreams nourish, Silk Dreams Mocha Bling butter on my ends. Everything is chock full of ceramides.



Froreal3 you are my "hairo". Your hair regimen is tight. Impressive


----------



## spellinto (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



Froreal3 said:


> Used Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter as a leave in, sealed with Silk Dreams nourish, Silk Dreams Mocha Bling butter on my ends. Everything is chock full of ceramides.



"bling  butter,"  that sounds so cute


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



destinyseeker said:


> Froreal3 you are my "hairo". Your hair regimen is tight. Impressive



Aw thanks! destinyseeker


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



spellinto said:


> "bling  butter,"  that sounds so cute



It definitely gives shine! spellinto


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2014)

LCO'd with Infusium 23, CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter(has hemp an rice bran oil), and GSO.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Still sealing with mainly SD mocha butter or NA hemp seed butter. 
Today I added GSO to my henna mix, DC'ed with SD razzberry coconut conditioner, used it's a 10 as my leave in (sunflower oil)


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 3, 2014)

Moisturized twists with TMN Cupuacu buttercream (jojoba and gso)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Sealed my twists with safflower oil last night.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Checking in ladies!

I'm using APB's Ayurvedic oil on my scalp and twists, sunflower and grapeseed oils


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

NaturallyATLPCH How is the oil? What is the consistency?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



Froreal3 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH How is the oil? What is the consistency?



FroReal, I really like it. I got it in cotton candy and it absorbs very well. It didn't feel greasy and it actually made my marley twists pretty shiny. A little does go a long way. It's light in consistency even though there is castor oil in it.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

Prepooed with safflower oil yesterday before cowashing with VO5. Now I am finishing a 2 hour heated DC.  After I rinse this out, I'll do an ACV rinse and then LOC with aloe vera juice, Grapeseed oil, and my leave-in cream, and twist+band or braid to dry.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Applied APB Ayurvedic oil to twists and scalp
I also put a tad bit in her Leave In so I can get double ceramide benefits


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Been sealing with either Nourish Oil or Hydratherma Naturals Oil.

Using Keravada Oils for my prepoos - all have grapeseed and/or rice bran.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2014)

I used SD wheatgerm leave in.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 13, 2014)

Moisturized hair with
Sd wheat germ butter conditioner
grapeseed oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## krissyc39 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Moisturized with castor oil. I'm currently looking for something lighter like avocado, argan or grapeseed oil now that the weather is warming up. Recommendations?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Just LCO'd with Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk(Contains GSO), Luscious, and GSO.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



krissyc39 said:


> Moisturized with castor oil. I'm currently looking for something lighter like avocado, argan or grapeseed oil now that the weather is warming up. Recommendations?



GSO is light.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used APB's pumpkin pie hair and body butta (contains wheatgerm oil)


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2014)

Used my tea mix with hemp seed oil. And Jason's Vitamin E oil.


----------



## krissyc39 (Apr 15, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> GSO is light.



Thanks. I was leaning towards that oil because of the ceramide content but there were ither reasons I wanted to try the other two


----------



## DoDo (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



DoDo said:


> Used APB's pumpkin pie hair and body butta (contains wheatgerm oil)



Used this again .


----------



## veesweets (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Applied curl junkie repair me and GSO/EVCO to dry hair, will follow up with SD razz coconut. Its a 10 and APB hair cream as my leave ins. Ceramide filled wash day.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oil rinsed with Grapeseed oil mix. I think oil rinses and ACV rinses are here to stay (in my regimen).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

Been using APB leave ins and hair creams. ..


----------



## spellinto (Apr 21, 2014)

Prepooed for over an hour with Africa's Best Herbal Oil.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used APB Pumpkin Pie Hair and Body Butter again yesterday. .


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Been a while since i've checked in. I've been using Olive Oil in my hair after my wheatgerm oil ran out. I had to revisit the list of oils to see which one is the best to use. I think i'm going to get the Safflower Oil since it as the highest percentage of Ceramides.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just ordered another bottle of nappa valley GSO
And I bought Loreal 5 in one condish and silicon mix leave in


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Just sealed with GSO!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used APB leave in mixed with the APB Ayurvedic oil (sunflower oil)


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I am still in this thang!! I used a safflower mix on my scalp


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 24, 2014)

Along with my APB products I've also been using my SSI defrizzer oil.


----------



## bajanalpha4 (Apr 25, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Used Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave In (contains ceramides)  Will be using hempseed or sunflower oil tomorrow



How do you like the Anti Snap? I just bought some and am yet to use it


----------



## DoDo (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



bajanalpha4 said:


> How do you like the Anti Snap? I just bought some and am yet to use it



bajanalpha4

It is my holy grail. It offers slip, softness, and protection from heat. I love this stuff!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I have a head full of ceramides,   I just LCO'd with SD WGBC, CDLS, and Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar!  All of those products are chock full o' ceramides!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 2, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



MileHighDiva said:


> I have a head full of ceramides,   I just LCO'd with SD WGBC, CDLS, and Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar!  All of those products are chock full o' ceramides!



Part Deux!  My hair is HAPPY!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

Used SD WGBC and SSI defrizzer the other day. Will use it again with my APB spray.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 4, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used APB's Blueberry Cheesecake DC (Wheat Germ oil)
Used APB's Leave In Pudding (Sunflower oil)
Used APB's Hair Cream (Hempseed Oil)

I think I will start using a safflower/olive oil mix in my dcs.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used my ceramide mix today. It contains Safflower Oil, Sunflower Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, JoJoba Butter, and Vitamin E.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 10, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Used my ceramide mix today. It contains Safflower Oil, Sunflower Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, JoJoba Butter, and Vitamin E.



That's why I can barely find any ceramide oils you have them all! Lol
I bought Nairobi's essential hair oil blend and I love it. It smells great to
It has sunflower oil
Peanut oil
Wheat germ oil
Coconut oil
Canola oil and aloe vera oil


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



lamaria211 said:


> That's why I can barely find any ceramide oils you have them all! Lol
> I bought Nairobi's essential hair oil blend and I love it. It smells great to
> It has sunflower oil
> Peanut oil
> ...



lamaria211

You are too funny! I am loving this ceramide mix. I found it on the Just Grow Already blog. Check it out.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I'll be using Keravada oils as my ceramide souces. Rice Bran and GSO. I will use them to seal.


----------



## veesweets (May 11, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Oil rinsed with Bask apple sorghum syrup (hemp seed), conditioned with SD wheat germ conditioner. This week I'll be sealing with grapeseed oil again


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I'm still using KV oils as prepoos, rice bran and grape seed. Nourish Oil or Hydratherma Naturals for sealing.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 13, 2014)

Still using ceramides especially my SSI defrizzer.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 18, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

LCO'd with Camille Rose Curl Love (Rice Bran Oil), Aloe Whipped Butter Gel, and SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence (Safflower, Rice Bran, and Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used KV Fenugreek Bhringraj oil as a prepoo (rice bran/grapeseed)

Sealing with Nourish oil


----------



## Duchess007 (May 22, 2014)

Used Grapeseed oil mix under my leave-in. The peppermint in it is making my scalp feel tinglier than usual.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (May 23, 2014)

Wheat germ butter leave in conditioner
Grapeseed oil for flat iron

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (May 24, 2014)

Moisture with JC leave in and sealing with Nairobi essential oils


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 24, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using SSI Tahitian and Vanilla mist on my twists (grapeseed extract)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 28, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while but I still use ceramides throughout my routine. I don't think I use any product without them.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been using ceramides regularily (JBCO). My nose and I are happy that my ends are healthier so I can use less lol


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been using my ceramides during the oil rinse and M&S steps as usual. I'm having a hard time keeping up with my challenges these days!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2014)

Purchased a new ceramide product
http://nourishorganic.com/collections/body/products/argan-oil


----------



## spellinto (Jun 5, 2014)

Had anyone tried the jbco serum with Argan oil? It's supposed to have wheat germ as a ceramide oil


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Applied my oil mix after cowashing and before my leave-in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 24, 2014)

Just moisturized with Mizani H2O Intense, which contains two synthetic ceramides and Sunflower Oil.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I have a head full of ceramides, right now!  This is what I used with ceramides this wash day:

PT with Redken Extreme Builder Plus (two synthetic ceramides)
DC with Redken Diamond Oil DC (Sunflower Oil)
LCO'd with CR Curl Love (Rice Bran Oil), CR Curlaide (Rice Bran Oil), and GSO


----------



## ctosha (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



spellinto said:


> Had anyone tried the jbco serum with Argan oil? It's supposed to have wheat germ as a ceramide oil



Not much help to your question, but I have had this in my stash for a while and havn't tried it yet either but curious to know if anyone has tried it as well.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used Keravada Fenugreek to oil rinse.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Prepooed yesterday with APB Ayurvedic oil


----------



## spellinto (Jul 1, 2014)

Just bought the Redken's Strength Builder Plus protein treatment, says it has ceramides in it.  Going to use it tonight


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used Keravada Fenugreek, which contains GSO & RBO.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 5, 2014)

Using JBCO as my oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Oiled my scalp/braids with APB Ayurvedic Oil last night (GSO, sunflower oil)

I loooooove this stuff. It is not greasy at all. And the first ingredient is castor oil,


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I plan to join but I don't own a thing with ceramides in it. It's a shame bc I used to go hard for them. I plan to purchase sunflower & hemp seed oils and butters. I will come back to join once I have those products in hand.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Boy I had to dig! I've been horrible at keeping up with this thread. I've revived it!

Did an oil rinse with Shea Moisture massage oil (Safflower Oil)
Used Darcy's Leave In (Sesame and Sunflower Oil)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm still sealing with GSO or SD Nourish Oil.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Today once I came home from the salon I used Mizani Coconut Soufflé to moisturize with and used Grapeseed Oil to seal with.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Oil rinsed with Hempseed oil today
Will use Darcy's Leave in (Sunflower and Sesame oils)


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 23, 2014)

Used JBCO on my scalp today and it made my frizzy hair learn its place


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2014)

This morning before work I used the Mizani Coconut Souffle again with the GSO

I just applied Eden Body Works All Natural LIC and topped it with GSO too

See you ladies in the morning.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2014)

Picked up a new bottle of GSO today from the Vitamin Shoppe. Should it be cold pressed ladies? Its been a while since I bought a new bottle and I dont have my old bottle so I cant remember.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I did the LOC this morning, used GSO and Aphogee ProVitamin LI


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Been using oils with grapeseed and/or rice bran for sealing regularly


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

LOC method today. Used GSO!


----------



## spellinto (Jul 27, 2014)

Sealed with Africa's best herbal oil


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

LCO'd with SD WGBC (Wheat Germ Oil), SD CDLS (Rice Bran & Macadamia Oil), and SD Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar ( Safflower, Rice Bran & Wheat Germ Oil).

I have a head full of Ceramides :reddancer:


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Oiled rinsed yesterday with APB Ayurvedic Oils (Sunflower and Grapeseed oils)


----------



## spellinto (Jul 30, 2014)

Prepooing with GSO


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey ladies! Another ceramide head here! Lol. DominicanBrazilian82 I would like to join for the remaining sessions.

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? Grapeseed oil and silicon mix conditioner 

b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Grapeseed oil - I use it daily to seal 
Silicon Mix - I use weekly to DC

c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? Keeps my hair smooth and soft/less breakage and shedding.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I did the LOC this evening, used GSO and Aphogee ProVitamin LI.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Using Keravada Fenugreek  to seal.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## spellinto (Aug 1, 2014)

Sealed with both GSO and Africa's Best Herbal Oil (both have ceramides) to compare.  I used to love GSO, but now that I've tried other oils, I have a different opinion.

GSO is nice but not as much as my Africa's Best Herbal Oil.  The GSO feels thicker on my hair, almost "creamy," where the Herbal Oil is lighter and more moisturizing. GSO is a great detangler, but I really don't need it in my stash. 

Eta: left the GSO in my hair for a few days...my hair did not feel good  felt very rough and dry.  I layered some ABHO on top and now my strands feel nice and smooth again


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



spellinto said:


> Sealed with both GSO and Africa's Best Herbal Oil (both have ceramides) to compare.  I used to love GSO, but now that I've tried other oils, I have a different opinion.
> 
> GSO is nice but not as much as my Africa's Best Herbal Oil.  The GSO feels thicker on my hair, almost "creamy," where the Herbal Oil is lighter and more moisturizing. GSO is a great detangler, but I really don't need it in my stash.
> 
> Eta: left the GSO in my hair for a few days...my hair did not feel good  felt very rough and dry.  I layered some ABHO on top and now my strands feel nice and smooth again



I like the way ABHO smells.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I will be using GSO today.


----------



## spellinto (Aug 9, 2014)

Used both a prepoo & a protein treatment with ceramides yesterday. Sealed with lavender jbco and Africa's Best Herbal Oil (ceramides) tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Prepooing with APB Ayurvedic Oil (sunflower and grapeseed oils)


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used KV Fenugreek Oil - grapeseed and rice bran


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 12, 2014)

LBO with SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, SD Mocha Bling Butter, and SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence. :reddancer:

I have a head full of ceramides due to SD!  GSO, Rice Bran, Safflower, and Wheat Germ Oils.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 12, 2014)

Still using my GSO daily faithfully. My hair absolutely loves this stuff!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I LOC'ed today, I used GSO as my "O".


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I LOC'ed today, I used GSO as my "O".


----------



## spellinto (Aug 16, 2014)

Sealed with Africa's Best.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Back on my ceramides. Sealed hair with APB Hair Cream.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 20, 2014)

I forgot to report my wash day. I think it was this past Sunday.

I washed then did a dc with my silicon mix (love this stuff). After I air dried I moisturized then sealed with my GSO. 

Side note: I adore grapeseed oil. I've been reading more into it and I'm thinking about switching brands when I'm done with this batch. I didn't really think when I purchased it I just kinda saw it in the grocery store & snagged it. Im thinking there may be a more form that can maybe boost my results. I don't know lol... Just a thought. In the mean time I'll enjoy what I have. I still have half a bottle left.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Bumping, where are y'all at ladies! Im in crochet braids but if it helps I spray my rows with ApHogee ProVitamin LI with contains ceramides.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2014)

I finally have some products with ceramides in them. I should be starting to use them this week or next.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Bumping! Bumping!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey ladies! Quick update; I'm protective styling with crochet braids. Leaving it in for a month. I'll be using my growth oil (which includes my handy dandy GSO) daily and washing weekly


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2014)

DominicanBrazilian82
Finally  got some products containing ceramides  ! So I'm officially joining the challenge.

Yesterday I used APB's Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil as part of the LOC method. It contains sunflower oil & grapeseed oil.
Today I used J. Monique's Natural's Ginger Butter Leave In as part of the LOC method. It contains rice bran oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I'm done with my Keravada Fenugreek, so I'm now using my Silk Dreams Nourish oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used some KV Fenugreek with my DC last night and then some Nourish Oil to seal after drying


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 7, 2014)

GSO was the O in my LCOP 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 8, 2014)

Used hemp seed oil today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Used some KV Fenugreek (rice bran, grapeseed)


----------



## krissyc39 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Nothing new to report here. Using JBCO an AO on a daily basis.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies! Quick update; I'm protective styling with crochet braids. Leaving it in for a month. I'll be using my growth oil (which includes my handy dandy GSO) daily and washing weekly



Luscious850, hmm w should definitely talk LOL. I just came out of my month today.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

CW just now with Aussie Moist , then LOC'ed with Cantu SheaButter Leave-In, *GSO*, and Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Still using my KV Fenugreek - added a little to my DC and will be using it to seal all week (rice bran and grapeseed)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been refreshing my hair with a water/APB Ayurvedic Oil mixture. The oil contains grapeseed and sunflower oil.

I think I will also add Hempseed Oil. My hair seems to really like it.


----------



## spellinto (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

No new updates here.  Used my ceramide-infused protein this month. Sealing every other night with my ceramide oil, Africa's Best Herbal Oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Checking in. Used the Matrix Biolage Cera Repair Leave-in and sealed with ceramides.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 21, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Luscious850, hmm w should definitely talk LOL. I just came out of my month today.



It was seriously the easiest PS ever. Just shake and go in the a.m. & Moisturize in the p.m. Loved it!

How was your month?


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

M&S with combo of Hempseed & Green Power House Oils


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



Luscious850 said:


> It was seriously the easiest PS ever. Just shake and go in the a.m. & Moisturize in the p.m. Loved it!
> 
> How was your month?



I used Marley hair and hated it. I will be going back up in hiding next week but using Freestress Bohemian. Hopefully I will like the upcoming month better than the last.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I have been sealing with GSO daily.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Will be sealing with GSO once I wash this conditioner out.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 3, 2014)

I keep forgetting about this challenge! I've been using hempseed oil to seal my DC'ers, SD WGBC to moisturize, SSI defrizzer to seal and others.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 3, 2014)

Adding more Hempseed oil to Apb ayurvedic oil and my castor oil mix. Need to step up my game with deep conditioning


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 12, 2014)

Head full of synthetic ceramides. I poo'd and DC'd with BreakThru poo and DC Treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Just sliding through! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

Hopefully everyone is still going strong with the ceramides!!! Doesn't seem like it!  Or maybe you are and not posting as frequently!  How about a little incentive.  I will gift a very special BF Purchase (like really full of ceramides special) to the person who is really about that ceramide life!

This is DB82 by the way ladies... 

Ceramides are one of the few things that my hair lurves.  And I know your hair loves it too!  

Check in.  Check in.  Check in!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

M&S with Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment (synthetic ceramides) and GSO.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Lord, I have been slacking posting but not using! I deep conditioned with Bekura Vanilla Whiskey (Hempseed Oil) and I've been using a hair gel (can't think of the name) with Safflower and Soybean Oil in it for my wash n gos.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

SSI Avocado Condition... I also used Loreal Sulfate Free Poo (synthetic ceramides).


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DC'd with SD RCA (RBO)

LCOB with the following:

SD WGBC (WGO)
bask Palm Tapioca
SD Nourish in Dreamy Decadence, which is a ceramide cocktail, 
bask Java Bean Balm ( I think Macadamia Oil is a ceramide)?


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DC's with SD Razz (rice bran oil) and used some Keravada Fenugreek oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been sealing daily with Grapeseed Oil

I've also been adding Hempseed Oil to my Deep Conditioner

Thanks to MileHighDiva I have a Poo chalk full of synthetic ceramides


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I am still in the game.  I faithfully oil rinse with sunflower oil every week.  I used Silicon Mix last week and will be using it bi-weekly again.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Is there an updated thread or nah? Where is everyone at?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Is there an updated thread or nah? Where is everyone at?



I'm still here using ceramide rich products.  ZebraPrintLover

She probably will not start a new thread till the beginning of the year.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

^^^Just wanted to make sure I wasn't alone.  Once I wash this DC out  I will be using GSO as my sealant.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been horrible at updating. I haven't been using ceramides regularly as I should. I will be using more butters with ceramides in them as well and will report back.

Definitely tag me for next year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone in here that has low porosity hair?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***



shortdub78 said:


> Anyone in here that has low porosity hair?



I feel like I have it, but who knows.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

DCing and I have GSO within the mix and once I wash this out I will be LOC'ing it up and using GSO as my O.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a head full of ceramides. 
I just LBO'd with SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, SD Mocha Bling Butter, and SD Nourish Oil.  The last two items are full of ceramides,


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

Been using GSO a lot lately. But still using APB stuff.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

After my wash & DC,I applied TerraVeda pumpkin & marshmallow leave in,MC cocomallow on my scalp & MC infused coconut icing on my ends...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 11, 2014)

LBO'd with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Mocha Bling Butter, and Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence 

The last two items are ceramide heaven


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I've been using and styling my hair with Design Essentials Curl Stretching Cream which has Wheat Germ and Grapeseed Oil in it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I have been using Annabelle's Perfect Blends items which have ceramides like GSO.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

I would update but I havent done anything differently since my last update...still sealing with Africa's Best Herbal Oil and using Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus monthly


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Added GSO into my DC and I will seal with it too!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

GSO in my henna mix.


----------



## lenu80 (Dec 21, 2014)

GSO in my DC


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

GSO was the O in my LCOP tonight.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: **2014 Ceramides Challenge***

Allandra 

Will you please change the name of this challenge to **2014/2015 Ceramides Challenge**?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CrysMelis (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you MileHighDiva for being the diva you are in keeping this going.


----------



## CrysMelis (Jan 19, 2015)

Did a Salerm WG condish as my DC this week.  I also used Donna Bella Serum which has WGO in it to blow dry my roots after my rollerset on Saturday morning.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2015)

GSO is still my O of choice with the LOC method.  I have a haul from Silk Dreams that should be here today or tomorrow...SD products are a ceramide lover's crack,


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2015)

Been using GSO, SFO, and lots of ceramide rich products still!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sealed with ceramide oil mix over my watered-down leave in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Using APB oils which have sunflower and GSO.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for keeping this thread going!

I've been using APB's oils which contain Ceramides, as well as JAkeala's Shea Castor Hemp Parfait which has Hempseed Oil in it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Still using ceramide rich products throughout my routine.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 8, 2015)

I had to revive this thread!

So I am DCing with a mask coupled with APB's Hibiscus and Fenugreek Oil (sunflower and Grapeseed oil). 

I will be styling/sealing my hair with Jakeala's Shea Castor Hemp parfait (hempseed oil) when I rinse out my DC.

I am still making the effort to keep Ceramides in my regimen.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sealed with GSO today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2015)

I used Loreal total repair split end serum with ceramides after I moisturized. My ends feel so smooth.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2015)

I just realized that most of my Kerastase and Loreal products have ceramides.  I have only been on my Kerastase/Loreal regimen for a few weeks, but my hair is much stronger already. I have been using the Resistance line, because my hair was a bit overmoisturized.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 21, 2015)

Hot oil treatment overnight with Sesame oil


----------



## divinerae (Mar 21, 2015)

Today was the first day I consciously added ceramides to my routine although I have used products with them off and on.  Used the Loreal Total Repair 5 Conditioner and Balm.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll start posting in this thread too....

I've been using hemp seed oil for the past few weeks. I bought sunflower and grapeseed oils for my daughter's hair but I'll being using those off and on too since I've used them in the past and liked them. I have a few more non-ceramide oils I want to try but I'll try to alternate them while I'm going through the testing phase.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2015)

Used my ceramide blend with my prepoo - grape seed, rice bran, wheat germ


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

Applied hemp seed oil to ends to aid in dry deep conditioning tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello ladies! So I've decided to start using things that have sunflower oil in them since its a great oil for color preservation. 

Of course other Ceramides too. Later I am going to DC and add APB's Greenpower House oil which has grapeseed and sunflower oil in it.

I'm going to use Jakeala's Nappy Butter as my leave in (sunflower oil), and seal with her Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait (Hempseed oil).

Hempseed oil is my favorite Ceramide oil. I like sunflower oil too.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

Added a good helping of hempseed oil to my deep conditioner. Steaming now.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added a good helping of hempseed oil to my deep conditioner. Steaming now.


 
Same today and added more on the ends.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2015)

Added hempseed to my dry deep conditioning for ends yesterday and added more to my deep conditioner/ends today before steaming.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 27, 2015)

Yesterday I co washed with the L'Oreal Repair 5 Conditioner, applied the L'Oreal Extraordinary Oil before blowdrying, and applied Nairobi Smokeless Pressing Cream before flat ironing which has Safflower oil in it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sealed with GSO today and last night.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 28, 2015)

Used APB'S Refresher Spray to refresh hair all this week. It has Kukui Nut oil in it which I thought was a ceramide oil but I can't find it on the ceramide oil list. Hmmm...


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sealed with GSO tonight.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added a good helping of hempseed oil to my deep conditioner. Steaming now.


 
Same today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2015)

I am washing today with Elixir Ultime and doing a dc with Volumactive ampli ciment. Afterwards I am using my Elixir Ultime oil dupe to detangle. Evoo has a small amount of ceramides so I will seal with it.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Hempseed oil on dry ends for aid in deep conditioning.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Added hempseed to deep conditioner.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 2, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added hempseed to deep conditioner.


 
Same today.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought a bottle of pompeian spray grapeseed oil. I will seal my braids with it after the SSI spray leave in moisturizers.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Applied tons of Hot 6 Oil to my damp hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sealed with Hot 6 Oil today, it has a few ceramides within.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 12, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Sealed with Hot 6 Oil today, it has a few ceramides within.



Did this again. Where y'all at? Y'all better be apply ceramides to y'all hair!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2015)

I prepood with Hot Six oil yesterday (sunflower, safflower and wheat germ oils)


----------



## CluelessJL (Apr 15, 2015)

I've recently switched to using walnut or rice bran oil in my daily m&s - I've noticed that they don't seem to weigh my hair down by the end of the week the way others sometimes do. I think my hair is still softer at the end of each day too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2015)

My hair is braided into a beehive, I applied some oil to my tail end piece today.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2015)

Sealed with Hot 6 Oil today and yesterday, it has a few ceramics within.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 20, 2015)

I sealed with safflower oil last night


----------



## theRaven (May 21, 2015)

I just realized my L'Oreal Balm has ceramicides in it so I can update here with the balm. Last Saturday I used the balm and afterwards my hair felt pretty soft.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2015)

I moisturized my blown out hair with Kerastase Keratin Thermique with ceramides. I love this stuff


----------



## theRaven (Jun 12, 2015)

Wednesday I deep conditioned with the L'Oreal Hair Balm for about 10 minutes, no heat. Its chock full of ceramicides. Also sealed with sesame oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 12, 2015)

Used sunflower oil yesterday.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2015)

Used wheatgerm oil, grapeseed and sunflower oils on wet hair yesterday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am currently M&S my hair and using Hot 6 Oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 22, 2015)

Covered steamed-in deep conditioner with a layer of sunflower oil and covering with a cap for a few.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 23, 2015)

Used Hot Six Oil again this morning.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 23, 2015)

Checking in...LOCing with Rice Bran oil/Jojoba oil and/or Grapeseed oil.  Also using LUSH retread (lots of ceramides) to DC.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2015)

Used Hot Six Oil again Wednesday morning.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Covered steamed-in deep conditioner with a layer of sunflower oil and covering with a cap for a few.



Same now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

Will be using some type of ceramide today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 13, 2015)

Used APB Hair Pudding for my twist out fro (sunflower oil)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow I had and still have many ceramide filled products. Many of the oils are still in my wish list to purchase later. I need to revisit this because I love the effect ceramides have on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

I am using some sunflower and castor oil mix as an oil rinse and I'll be sealing in my leave-in/moisturizer with sunflower oil after rinsing out my deep conditioner.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 23, 2016)

We need a 2016 thread or something more updated. I'm still using things with ceramides in them as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> We need a 2016 thread or something more updated. I'm still using things with ceramides in them as well.


Oh please can you start one @NaturallyATLPCH? I will definitely join it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 23, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oh please can you start one @NaturallyATLPCH? I will definitely join it.



Okay, I'll just copy the original post but change the year perhaps?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, I'll just copy the original post but change the year perhaps?


Tag me when you're done creating the 2016 thread please?


----------

